# Biltmore House



## Dirigible (Sep 14, 2020)

Based on all the threads in here, made me want to go look at the Biltmore House, it's history has it being built in 1889, which I think has it in the "suspicious" area.  For those that don't live in the SE United States, you might not have ever heard of the Biltmore.  It was "built" by George Vanderbilt in Ashville, NC, the history can be found here.

I thought for sure, I'd be able to point to this estate as questionable, but on cursory glance, I've found multiple construction pictures (below) and the architect, Richard Morris Hunt, doesn't seem obscure nor did he die penniless.  Would love some assistance to see if we can find anything questionable about this estate.

Some build pictures:

























And some "final" pictures



















> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-07-06 14:16:16Reaction Score: 1


6 years sounds reasonable for this building. Very little ornament comparing to some other ones.

What you might want to investigate is the stone portion splitting the house in two.


Are there any pictures of the site with no building at all, or they used an older structure to build up?

Sometimes it’s not as obvious as it seems, even when you have construction pictures.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DirigibleDate: 2018-07-06 14:54:33Reaction Score: 0




KorbenDallas said:


> Are there any pictures of the site with no building at all, or they used an older structure to build up?
> 
> Sometimes it’s not as obvious as it seems, even when you have construction pictures.


Only "site" photo I could find is this one, but I can't confirm if it's the actual site




What are your thoughts on this rock wall?


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-07-06 15:07:26Reaction Score: 1


The house itself, while beautiful and constructed in the 19th century, does not have any elaborate plaster type details. Given the construction time frame of six years, an army of hired workers, a railroad to the site, a brick factory built on site, and producing 32,000 bricks a day... it does appear to be a genuin build.

The wall is hard to see on my phone right now.

In general, a photo of the area a year or two pre-construction would tell us everything. There is probably some data on what was there, at least officially.

Wikipedia has some good info on this mansion.

Still think this is an interesting split.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: humanoidlordDate: 2018-07-07 22:16:01Reaction Score: 0




Dirigible said:


> Based on all the threads in here, made me want to go look at the Biltmore House, it's history has it being built in 1889, which I think has it in the "suspicious" area.  For those that don't live in the SE United States, you might not have ever heard of the Biltmore.  It was "built" by George Vanderbilt in Ashville, NC, the history can be found here.
> 
> I thought for sure, I'd be able to point to this estate as questionable, but on cursory glance, I've found multiple construction pictures (below) and the architect, Richard Morris Hunt, doesn't seem obscure nor did he die penniless.  Would love some assistance to see if we can find anything questionable about this estate.
> 
> ...


there is some interesting rock interlocking in the last picture


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-07-08 01:07:54Reaction Score: 1


I think the house itself is legit. Did some additional googling. Techniques used are reasonable for the time, and tons of people are present.




But then I ran into this image titled "Walled garden under construction".

*Am I the only one seeing those buried arches?*


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: The WackDate: 2018-07-08 01:22:57Reaction Score: 0


The only Tuber i watch atm is Conspiracy-R-Us, he has some excellent Mudflood/city fires vids... two on 5th Ave, 'Millionaires Row', 
buried first floor check
12+ feet ceilings inside for big'uns check
Pics of construction...fail
A good one on the American Leaning tower too.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-07-08 01:58:26Reaction Score: 1


Fun stuff out there at the Biltmore Estate


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: humanoidlordDate: 2018-07-09 18:20:31Reaction Score: 0




KorbenDallas said:


> I think the house itself is legit. Did some additional googling. Techniques used are reasonable for the time, and tons of people are present.
> 
> View attachment 4169But then I ran into this image titled "Walled garden under construction".
> 
> ...


looks like this is a real house built atop of a magical tartarian construction


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-07-28 02:33:26Reaction Score: 0


One way or the other, there is something untold about this story. Just like everywhere else, so to speak.


----------



## steviemad (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SteviemadDate: 2018-11-30 14:48:51Reaction Score: 0




humanoidlord said:


> looks like this is a real house built atop of a magical tartarian construction


Hi, I think in this case they kind of gave it away with the name of the house.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-11-30 20:58:35Reaction Score: 0




KorbenDallas said:


> Fun stuff out there at the Biltmore Estate
> 
> View attachment 4181View attachment 4182View attachment 4183View attachment 4184View attachment 4185


I'm no tunnel expert, but these tunnels look old, like something we'd see in an old castle on the way to the dungeon.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Deleted_x7Date: 2018-12-28 02:03:10Reaction Score: 2


this is certainly an interesting phenomenon and Im also inclined to think there is more to it than coincidence. to dig deep into it I think requires following the money/economy and comparing it with each build date. that would be a huge task though and Im sure the obstructions would be as overwhelming as the buildings themselves.

I took some photos of one building sort of like these but not too sure if it fits in too well. it is the Biltmore House in Ashville NC. I went there for a car show years ago and the place was kinda creepy with all the gargoyles and even has a moloch or some other ram horn man fountain coming out of the rear side wall at ground level. I didnt really know what to think about all that other than strange at the time but it was before I was fully aware of such symbolism and now even the fact that so many all over the world share many similarities.



here is the wiki on it Biltmore Estate - Wikipedia





















a few more. I should have taken more photos of it but if you look closely on some of them you can see the strange long neck bat like creatures hanging off the corners and there are heads/faces scattered around on it too.

I didnt go inside, other car owners and crew/family did so it was allowed but probably very limited access. now I wonder if it had bathrooms?  lol  hope some may find these photos useful. the cars are all Italian made in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Math & Physics (Aug 20, 2021)

It's been said, Biltmore has the largest basement of any private residence in the U.S.
Well known in NC that Ashville's local gov is bought and paid for.
Rumor has it, Captain Kuchies Key Lime Pie was a celebrated dish unique to the area.  A forbidden fruit shrouded in mystery.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2021)

Dirigible said:


> Only "site" photo I could find is this one, but I can't confirm if it's the actual site


What is that landing site?




I think this is a really strange way of constructing.

Biltmore, as seen in the New York Tribune (1902)



Well, these walls are disappeared.

Another photo with a strange wall.
On their own Pinterest page you will find more old photo's.


And the interior is insane:


----------



## emerald (Jul 22, 2022)

Mind Unveiled did a very good video about this place 
_View: https://youtu.be/8xHgSx7EN9w_


----------

